# Can this be done?



## FightingDrag (Jan 11, 2011)

So At a nearby Live steam area, theres this strange, 1 foot deep, 20 foot long, about 1 foot wide trench, and a bridge over it for ppl to walk.

I had the idea, since i dont have the $$ for a full size train, I want to contribute with a small scale model train in this trench running from one side to the other, and back, as a trolly (Or a switcher running from one side to the other dropping and picking up freight cars [MUCH MORE OF A CHALLENGE, probably wont])

So, Can I take a train, and make it move that way with a microcontroller?


Explore this idea and options plz!!


The other use to this, would be doing it in a HO scale in a windosill as a small decorative idea, so I might be making these and selling them once the circuit and ideas are built and finished. (for income, since im a college student)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, with DCC, you could probably do most of that. Are you planning on doing it all automated?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

See T-Man's auto reverse circuit thread, here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1321


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Is this outdoors? Sounds like a reversing trolley maybe you are looking for. I don't think this is new tech. though. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## FightingDrag (Jan 11, 2011)

yes, it needs to be all automated, If anything ill have a trolly or something, and have a 1:15 timer or something of a good size, and have it running back and fourth and just be a "easter egg" to the location

Also, i dont have a lot of $$ to fund it, but hey, getting started early never hurts.

Is there a train type that i can simply change polarity on the track to make the train move back and fourth or no? cause i can have a set speed with a micro controller, and just have it go back and fourth.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I have several trolleys that have reversing switches on them, they come to a track bumper and reverse and go the other way. If you're looking at a trolley, that's the easy way.


----------



## FightingDrag (Jan 11, 2011)

their battery operated? not track power?

Is there any way to place a lag on them to stop for a min, then go again?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, my trolleys are track powered. I also have a MTH trolley with ProtoSound 1 that I got for $75. That one can be configured to stop with insulated track sections and then move on after the station stop automatically. It announces the stop, rings the bells, the whole deal.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

FightingDrag said:


> So At a nearby Live steam area, theres this strange, 1 foot deep, 20 foot long, about 1 foot wide trench, and a bridge over it for ppl to walk.
> 
> I had the idea, since i dont have the $$ for a full size train, I want to contribute with a small scale model train in this trench running from one side to the other, and back, as a trolly (Or a switcher running from one side to the other dropping and picking up freight cars [MUCH MORE OF A CHALLENGE, probably wont])
> 
> ...



Did you mean Live stream area?
Or live steam area? (if so what is a live steam area?)

If it is stream wouldn't the trench get filled with water when it rains?

What would keep thieves or vandals from stealing them or vandalizing them?

Could you post a picture of the area in question?


----------



## FightingDrag (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VAuPPufNro
Here

The idea is that its installed permanently into the ground, and the train and movable pieces are removed at the end of the day/event

This is a 7 1/2 gauge track system, im just gona put in a non-ridable train since i cant afford a 10k+ locomotive. 

Big ed, how do u not know about live steam? Im assisning you to GOOGLE!!! (lol)

If i can make it a battery one with no electrical power that will be cool, but karl (the owner) might let me tap into the mainline power.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That was an AWESOME video ... what fun!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Cool video! That looks like fun! I wish I could afford to play like that.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anybody else have that song stuck in there heads now? lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

FightingDrag said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VAuPPufNro
> Here
> 
> The idea is that its installed permanently into the ground, and the train and movable pieces are removed at the end of the day/event
> ...



Yes we have one here in NJ.
I never got into the subject.

I thought you misspelled stream!:laugh:

A link like this would have clarified what you were asking.

http://www.njlivesteamers.org/njlivesteamerswebsite/Welcome_to_NJLS.html

There I Googled. 

Instead of live steam area, Association might have been a better word to use, or club.
Is that what they call those in your state? area's?


----------



## FightingDrag (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol! no, its just something i said and diddent put a term to it. its more of someones home with track on it, and ppl are welcome to join in.

I have been told that if i stick around, hang out, and learn the track, the owner might teach me how to run one of his steam locomotives. (he has 10 locomotives in all i heard)


----------

